# Bolens 1253 Dealer Page



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's a dealer page showing the 1253 made in 1970. It gives a good look at the color scheme.
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4867>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Back of same page
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=4868>


----------



## peachfuzz (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow, neato Sixchows! Do you have any of these types of flyers for the 1050?

>pf<


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

No flyers for the 1050. The only thing I have is the 67,68, & 69 sales catalogs. The 67 & 68 are already posted here. I haven't done the 69 yet.


----------



## kimber3365 (Jan 29, 2011)

*thanx*

have been looking for this my 1253 which i got last year appears grey in color but i shall restore it to white thanx


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

kimber3365 said:


> have been looking for this my 1253 which i got last year appears grey in color but i shall restore it to white thanx


The paint should have a gray color to it kinda like a cream color.


----------



## kimber3365 (Jan 29, 2011)

thanx for the info


----------

